# Show Us Your Obscure Bicycle Parts And Accessories Thread.



## sm2501 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll start off with this Homobile 2 speed shifter set up. I think a one year only item. Heavy and clumsy, but rare and cool!




.  














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2016)

That one is right up there!


----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2016)

This goose neck is hard to find.


----------



## JKT (Aug 10, 2016)

I have this pretty cool early truing stand .. and this very early Weber's Bicycle Rack both made by Thiem & Co. St. Paul Minn.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2016)

Accessory...Siess siren.
Pretty rare. 




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 10, 2016)

these may fit the bill as well..


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 10, 2016)

The Homobile?! LMAO....that so not PC man...


----------



## bairdco (Aug 10, 2016)

I need one of those racks to keep those pesky mice from nibbling at my tires.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2016)

I like this thread; it lets me see what I should be looking for at the swaps and sales I go to.
I have a bike with a World War II LA bike license still attached to it from 1943; and heavy duty wheelset:  eclipse front hub



I sold the C model tank to a friend for his bike. Recently sold again to go back on the bike it came from.
Bike buds happy ending.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 11, 2016)

Bike Whistles!


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 11, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Accessory...Siess siren.
> Pretty rare.
> 
> 
> ...



Having Italian tonight. Stop over with the horn so we can grate the cheese. Thanks!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 11, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Bike Whistles!
> 
> View attachment 348753



did you ever sell these they are awesome


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, years ago. I think one went to Germany.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 11, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Yes, years ago. I think one went to Germany.



Brass? Copper? How much were they going for.? What did the pedal type mechanism actually attach to? Really like these.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2016)

JKT said:


> these may fit the bill as well..
> 
> View attachment 348656
> 
> ...




Wait a minute. I recognize those dual Rooster lights and crazy looking stem. It is off of the Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bike that hasn't been seen in over a year!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't know how obscure this is but I picked it up from our fearless leader Scott. It is a suicide shifter and I can tell you from personal experience it lives up to its name. Never try shifting this bad boy while cruising.


----------



## JKT (Aug 11, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Wait a minute. I recognize those dual Rooster lights and crazy looking stem. It is off of the Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bike that hasn't been seen in over a year!




Well now you have gone and done it Sped Man !! I tried to show that Tomahawk stem incognito !! that Rocket Bike has been hiding in the witness protection program and now must be relocated until further disguise's can be made !!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

I have no idea what this ornament was intended for, but in my search for the original headlight bracket for the Huffman gliding ride fork, it showed up.
It fit the application perfectly, so I can only assume that it was made specifically for that application.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2016)

JKT said:


> Well now you have gone and done it Sped Man !! I tried to show that Tomahawk stem incognito !! that Rocket Bike has been hiding in the witness protection program and now must be relocated until further disguise's can be made !!



Dam it!


----------



## 39zep (Aug 11, 2016)

No more baseball card and clothes pin.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 11, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Brass? Copper? How much were they going for.? What did the pedal type mechanism actually attach to? Really like these.



They were nickle plated brass and attached to the head tube or handle bar and the wheel rode against the tire. About over $1500 for the pair.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 11, 2016)

39zep said:


> No more baseball card and clothes pin.
> 
> View attachment 348887 View attachment 348888



Saw some pics from the new Dutch guy. He used a set-up made out of a shoe polish tin that acts like a drum. I wanna be a kid again!


----------



## Wcben (Aug 11, 2016)

Here are a couple for my Racycle......the Hussey stem, Custom clamp and Rastetter wooden rams horn bars....


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 13, 2016)

1950's ?? "FLIGHT" Radio/Headlight combo

I don't usually by an accessory if I don't have a bike in mind to install it on, BUT I had to have this. Great working order, maybe NOS it's that nice. Takes a 9V for the radio, and a D for the light. I'll buy a bike now that I have the accessory!


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 13, 2016)

That radio lite is cool!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 14, 2016)

How about a cycle jet motor??





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 14, 2016)

Racycle tools and bag. Some of the contents in the bag were not Racycle.

Todd


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm guessing fairly rare. 7 inches of Patriotic spinning glory.
(it's really hard to have nice stuff around you guys!)


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Racycle tools and bag. Some of the contents in the bag were not Racycle.
> 
> Todd
> 
> ...





Hey Scott A. how much to make me one of those leather pouches?  V/r Shawn


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is a 1970's Arvin AM radio with reflector and horn that I have had since I got it new when I was about 12.  It attaches to the handlebars on each side of the stem.  These pictures are from the web as I can't find the radio to take new pictures of it.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 25, 2016)

How about a Tom Thumb radio??






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2017)

Rare and hard to find.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2017)

Kelpie3 said:


> This is a 1970's Arvin AM radio with reflector and horn that I have had since I got it new when I was about 12.  It attaches to the handlebars on each side of the stem.  These pictures are from the web as I can't find the radio to take new pictures of it. View attachment 351181 View attachment 351180 View attachment 351182



Cool,I had one


----------



## morton (Feb 7, 2017)

Bummer!

May not be the same one that's in the ad, but close.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 7, 2017)

Darwin rear mounted "Traffic Lite".
Hub actuated.
Green..pedaling
Amber..coasting
Red..braking



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 (Feb 7, 2017)

'59 Schwinn Typhoon shows off 
 A large Saddle Bag I purchased for $2 at my local Good Will. It was to big for any bicycle and old and dirty but was made out of a very strong Kevlar type of material so I bought it. After washing in the machine with Bleach and Hot water the outside looked brand new So I modified it to fit by attaching Leather over the Bag Separator then Rapped strands of leather  around edges which helps Protect the rack. Has added leather straps wolves in the Front and rear corners locking the saddle bags tightly and Securely with no movement. The extra material was folded under bags making 2 loops  about 4"or 5" long one each side that any cable Bike Lock can be used to lock to or along with bike because this Material is very hard to cut even with a very sharp knife. Just Putting the Leather straps in this Materail was almost impossible, I was using a leather punch and only against harden steel using large hammer would it punch a small hole. Never have I seen a fabric so tough so this should last forever I'm thinking. So I then Hand Made The two removable waterproof cooler with lids inside the Saddle bags that are soft & Very Rigged.
 I Also added the German made lighting system. With just one Generator the Dual Front & Dual Rear Union lights worked incredibly well even at very slow speeds. I also made the Dual Front light mount bar with 1/4"ATR and Aluminum Tubing slid over for the Chrome look. 

T-Roy.





















Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 7, 2017)

*

Scott McC ... do you still have this li'l jewel ?

Is there a back-story ?

Thanks ... 

... patric



 

 


 


 


 



*


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 7, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> 1950's ?? "FLIGHT" Radio/Headlight combo
> 
> I don't usually by an accessory if I don't have a bike in mind to install it on, BUT I had to have this. Great working order, maybe NOS it's that nice. Takes a 9V for the radio, and a D for the light. I'll buy a bike now that I have the accessory!View attachment 349406 View attachment 349407 View attachment 349408 View attachment 349409 View attachment 349410



reel nice al , ya you need another bike for sure !!!!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 7, 2017)

ya got a light....smokin' seagar


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> 1950's ?? "FLIGHT" Radio/Headlight combo
> 
> I don't usually by an accessory if I don't have a bike in mind to install it on, BUT I had to have this. Great working order, maybe NOS it's that nice. Takes a 9V for the radio, and a D for the light. I'll buy a bike now that I have the accessory!View attachment 349406 View attachment 349407 View attachment 349408 View attachment 349409 View attachment 349410


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 7, 2017)

morton said:


> Bummer!
> 
> May not be the same one that's in the ad, but close.
> 
> View attachment 419567 View attachment 419568 View attachment 419569



That looks like it wants to harm you.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 7, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Scott McC ... do you still have this li'l jewel ?
> 
> Is there a back-story ?
> ...



I don't know what I would do with it but I like it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 7, 2017)

*MINE.*

*


 *


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2017)

It wasn't cheap, but I told myself that I was all in, if one of these New Haven handlebar clocks ever showed up.
The catalog picture is from the 1920 Harley Davidson accessories.
Unfortunately, the original security fasteners were missing.
I have no idea what those looked like.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 7, 2017)

Only have 1 but still looking for a mate, I'll probably take it with me to the Pearly Gates, because if I ever sell it I'll find the other...ha!


----------



## JOEL (Feb 8, 2017)

The Crank Bicycle Pump, pat 1896. Complete unit with the box bottom and instructions. Pre-schrader valve fitting. 

The little clamps mount on the seatstay and fork at the level of the wheel. Pump fits into the clamps. Remove the dust covers and screw in the tube and crank. Pump is about the size of a 10cc syringe, might take a while.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2017)

A few rare items in this photo.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 8, 2017)

A few more cool accessories. The wheel driven red horn on left came from my bottom feeder friend (above). I have never seen another. All the good stuff must sink to the bottom. And the top horn is an EA trigger. I have a 39 ad for that.


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 (Feb 9, 2017)

Designed from accident was a $2 saddle bag found not to fit on bicycles.
Start by folding access under rack trap.




Add leather pad stitched with leather strings through a Kevlar like material use to make these bags bullet proof.




Stiffing up saddle bags for looks, took a shower curtain liner and a mattress protector wrapped around cardboard for completely Soft Rigged waterproof and very insulated coolers that are removable.




I thought the bags and 4 light Generator system looked good.





Yes they do look good on anything








Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 10, 2017)

NOS Helios dual lamp generator light:


 



NOS Radsonne handlebar mounted light with rearview mirror.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 10, 2017)

Radio Shack Archer Road Patrol AM Radio and horn.


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 10, 2017)

Campanelclax horn/bell 

. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, I give up.
What's an Elgin Whirlwind?


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, I give up.
> What's an Elgin Whirlwind?




It's a really big watch spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 11, 2017)

Got these coming from our fearless leader.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2017)

*a set of un-mounted Weinmann Zac-19 Rims


 

 
 BTW ISO 635*


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 11, 2017)

.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 11, 2017)

.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 11, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 421477




Cantilever brake mount?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 11, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> Cantilever brake mount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



allows you to put a caliper brake on the rear frame curved fender bridge


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 11, 2017)

Postwar license 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2017)

Versol *Urban* Legends(do the search)


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2017)

Whipperman


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Scott McC ... do you still have this li'l jewel ?
> 
> Is there a back-story ?
> ...





That looks like a radiator mounted spinning light. Pretty cool.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 421477




I have one of these.Its for mounting a caliper brake on the rear of a coaster brake Schwinn,Weinmann brand?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2017)

These came in the mail today.... NOS ... thanks Scott M... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 13, 2017)

FYI- I found those in the attic of the house connected to Gordon's Cycle Supply in Cleveland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 13, 2017)

In a box with other reflectors covered in inches of dust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> FYI- I found those in the attic of the house connected to Gordon's Cycle Supply in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 13, 2017)

Seiss lights.


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 13, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> These came in the mail today.... NOS ... thanks Scott M...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Those 1 3/4!>?!?! I just picked up rear reflector from Markivpedalpusher that I believe has these. Great to see!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Those 1 3/4!>?!?! I just picked up rear reflector from Markivpedalpusher that I believe has these. Great to see!



All very cool Items. Barry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 14, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Those 1 3/4!>?!?! I just picked up rear reflector from Markivpedalpusher that I believe has these. Great to see!



These are diffrent... these are for a jewel tank

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 14, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Those 1 3/4!>?!?! I just picked up rear reflector from Markivpedalpusher that I believe has these. Great to see!







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 14, 2017)

click ....click.....out lookin' foa HONK....eh!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 14, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> click ....click.....out lookin' foa HONK....eh!
> 
> View attachment 422384



I WAS  looking for one of them haha.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 14, 2017)

Not really obscure but I almost never see folks running these on their bikes. They have a great "honk!" sound!


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 16, 2017)

Nicest set of cross brace battery bars I've ever seen Ed, wow!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2017)

Some of My Koba & Kobatnik lights


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello, I've had this for thirty year's. I always found it interesting. If I remember correctly from Sunday School Lucifer means bright and shining star or something to that effect. Barry


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2017)

These aren't really obscure,but are really essential for my bike riding safety.


 
These are tennis racquet holders from England and I use them as a cane holder on a few of my bikes.


----------



## morton (Feb 17, 2017)

If I remember my history correctly, when matches first became commercially available they were called Lucifers (or may have been a brand name )


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 17, 2017)

Cool rear light, don't know the time period,...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> These aren't really obscure,but are really essential for my bike riding safety.
> View attachment 423788
> These are tennis racquet holders from England and I use them as a cane holder on a few of my bikes.



I still have my grandads one of these, made by"Terrys"


----------



## bon (Feb 17, 2017)

Spring fork upgrade i got from a great caber. I just saw this ad before and eventually it popped up in the for sale section and got it. Never seen another one.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 18, 2017)

bon said:


> Spring fork upgrade i got from a great caber. I just saw this ad before and eventually it popped up in the for sale section and got it. Never seen another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool rig Bon,having the ad is a major bonus.


----------



## bon (Feb 18, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Cool rig Bon,having the ad is a major bonus.




Thanks Dale! I sure would love to try it sometime. Credit goes to the owner of the picture of the ad. I'm sure i saw this ad here somewhere and just saved it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 18, 2017)

These are obscure, not valuable, but obscure. Rare if they work! Digital Western Flyer Speedometer, produced from about 1977-1984.


http://www.bikerecyclery.com/nos-nib-western-flyer-digital-bicycle-speedometer/


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 18, 2017)

McDonald's promo BMX bike from Hot Wheels, circa late 90s





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 19, 2017)

The Handy Pocket Foot Pump.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2017)

morton said:


> If I remember my history correctly, when matches first became commercially available they were called Lucifers (or may have been a brand name )



Interesting. Thank you for the info. Barry


----------



## morton (Feb 20, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Interesting. Thank you for the info. Barry




I'm sure you know this, but some of our younger members may not know that Lucifer is old school name for the Devil, fire and brimstone and all that, and so a perfect name for matches.  Name carried thru for lighting of a different type.


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 20, 2017)

Aluminum Bronze lugs from a Chilion M.D. Stebbins. Even has some of the hickory left inside it.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 4, 2017)

morton said:


> I'm sure you know this, but some of our younger members may not know that Lucifer is old school name for the Devil, fire and brimstone and all that, and so a perfect name for matches.  Name carried thru for lighting of a different type.



It is a good nae for a light.Thank you. Barry


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 7, 2017)

Delta dual light bracket


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 7, 2017)

The stainless bicycle air pump you see is from Germany. It was pulled out of a bombed out factory during WWII according to the PO. Yes, it still works.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 20, 2018)

Shell of this Sturmey hub has been cut away to show the workings. Perhaps counter top display? Still spins and works.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool way to get more gears out of a Sturmey Archer 3 speed.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 20, 2018)

Never saw another one of these before. It may not be rare or sought after or even considered an accessory... (Shimano 2 speed hub in foreground.)


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 20, 2018)

Rotating light for Raleigh bicycles.


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's a few Whizzer-related things from my dad's collection...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2018)

That's an interesting rear hub, Ed.
I've got this front hub that has the New Departure DeLuxe WD script.
 I haven't taken it apart to see if it's compatible with the front brake components, but I suspect that it is.
It may be the mate to your DeLuxe model D rear hub?


catfish said:


> View attachment 740576


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Jan 22, 2018)

Some Whizzer Stuff.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 22, 2018)

Bendix Green Band 2 speed kickback.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 22, 2018)

I like those Landau slot cars, I have been trying to figure out a current day set to buy as I have a slot car itch recently.......


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2018)

My pre war power flo Chicago USA generator light- I believe Mark M bought one from me in the box years ago:


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 22, 2018)

Prewar Schwinn tank smooth, no wings


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 23, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 742194 View attachment 742186 View attachment 742188 View attachment 742190 Bendix Green Band 2 speed kickback.




WOW, so they actually do exist. Years ago I saw pictures of another one. I blew them up and eye ball screwed them pretty good... pretty sure the other one was just a repainted red band. This one is different alright. Love to see the internals.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 25, 2018)

Hit the EA button horn motherlode...last year.


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Hit the EA button horn motherlode...last year.
> 
> View attachment 743805
> 
> View attachment 743800




I don't think these are obscure.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 26, 2018)

catfish said:


> I don't think these are obscure.View attachment 743806




They are obscure because of hoarding.....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 26, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> They are obscure because of hoarding.....




Lol, not me, I sold them.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 26, 2018)

What ratios did the green band have? Or what sets it apart from the other Bendix hubs?


----------



## bike (Jan 26, 2018)

Unusual stems I would like to identify their applications

 :


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> They are obscure because of hoarding.....




I'm not hoarding I have bikes and horns for all of these. I could even use more of them.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 29, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 742190 Bendix Green Band 2 speed kickback.






Andrew Gorman said:


> What ratios did the green band have? Or what sets it apart from the other Bendix hubs?




I'm with you, I'd like to know more about it. This one looks to be based off a Yellow band. You can see the sprocket and sun gear are different


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 29, 2018)

AS truss rods Found on an all original  55 Hollywood  out of Santa Monica Ca. and it's not a springer bolt jammed in a truss plate., it has a larger diameter a sharper edge and no square shoulder. Only set i've ever seen


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> I'm not hoarding I have bikes and horns for all of these. I could even use more of them.




http://www.dictionary.com/browse/hoard

Exactly.


----------



## bike (Feb 3, 2018)

Standard of Worcester Mass
HELECTRIC HORN



 

 

 


1913 Catalog page:


----------



## geosbike (Feb 3, 2018)

1915 Miami band brake for my merkel


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2018)

* Prewar COLSON COMMANDER Bicycle REAR CARRIER*........Not a repop..................................


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

geosbike said:


> 1915 Miami band brake for my merkel
> 
> View attachment 747796
> 
> ...





bike said:


> Standard of Worcester Mass
> HELECTRIC HORN
> 
> View attachment 747702 View attachment 747703 View attachment 747704
> ...



Very cool!


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 4, 2018)

Bicycle compass


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 4, 2018)

A part that even if you do find you'll probably never be able to use it, the 1939 Delta rotting GuardLite


----------



## then8j (Nov 14, 2018)

1936 only lobdell horizontal spring seat made for Colson. See the ad, just says new type seat construction. The nose of the seat does not have a spring just a pivot point. I believe they changed the design in 1937


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 14, 2018)

High rise WALD '3'


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 14, 2018)

Really enjoying this thread. Here's a handlebar mount for a watch. Made in England. Probably 70s vintage. I was tempted to take it out of the package to take the pics but resisted...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

The soon to be, not so rare, Torrington, Dixon bar.










For some reason, this very roomy and comfortable handlebar was nearly impossible to find.
But, do not dispair!
Reproductions of this fine offering from Torrington are coming to a vintage bicycle distributor near you.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The soon to be, not so rare, Torrington, Dixon bar.View attachment 901239
> 
> View attachment 901241
> 
> ...



Cool, I have apair of those and was wondering about them. They were on a 1934 B10E I just bought.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone ever see a Lucifer bicycle generator?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, I have apair of those and was wondering about them. They were on a 1934 B10E I just bought.




Cool!
Let me know, if you ever want to sell them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The soon to be, not so rare, Torrington, Dixon bar.View attachment 901239
> 
> View attachment 901241
> 
> ...




Hey Marty what year do you think those were introduced? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Cool!
> Let me know, if you ever want to sell them.



I will, but think they're pretty cool right now.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone ever see a Lucifer bicycle generator?




That's one Hell of a find!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> That's one Hell of a find!



lol
That is one HELL of a find.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Marty what year do you think those were introduced? V/r Shawn




I'm not sure, Shawn.
The Torrington catalog listing I have is from 1940.
I've got a couple of the Short Horn/Dixon Jr's
And one of them is the shim type and the other has the center bulge.
I think the change to the bulge was right around 1937/38, and if they made the Dixon Jr with the shimmed center, it stand to reason, that they also made the full size Dixon bar with it as well.
I've had three of the full size Dixon bars, and they were all the later bulge type.
The reproductions have the shim, so they will replicate the earlier models. Pre 38


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I will, but think they're pretty cool right now.



Yeah, they are pretty cool.
I'd hang on to them for now.
Give them a ride. I think you'll really like them.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, they are pretty cool.
> I'd hang on to them for now.
> Give them a ride. I think you'll really like them.



I will, I think I'll put them back on the B10E after I get it back together.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, I have apair of those and was wondering about them. They were on a 1934 B10E I just bought.




Hey, Barry.
If the bars on your B10E are the full sized Dixons, I'd be curious to know, if they have the center shim with the CircleT by the plating hole, or if they have the center bulge with the cursive script at the plating hole?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, Barry.
> If the bars on your B10E are the full sized Dixons, I'd be curious to know, if they have the center shim with the CircleT by the plating hole, or if they have the center bulge with the cursive script at the plating hole?



I'll take the gooseneck off later and take some pictures. I'm headed to Spokane right now to pay some bills.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 14, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> Really enjoying this thread. Here's a handlebar mount for a watch. Made in England. Probably 70s vintage. I was tempted to take it out of the package to take the pics but resisted...
> View attachment 901128
> 
> View attachment 901133


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, Barry.
> If the bars on your B10E are the full sized Dixons, I'd be curious to know, if they have the center shim with the CircleT by the plating hole, or if they have the center bulge with the cursive script at the plating hole?



Hello, the bar's I have are 26" wide. I think I was wrong about them? The grips are on really good. lol
I'll try to take them off tomorrow.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 14, 2018)

Air Jet bicycle whistle.  This thing is loud!  I bought this from Larry Busch at ML several years ago and at the time, he said he had never seen one before.  I know i haven't.  Anyway have any of you seen one?  Jay


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Tubes and rim strips for a '35 Bluebird. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 14, 2018)

raised letters on both pieces.....


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> raised letters on both pieces.....View attachment 901405
> 
> View attachment 901406



I love it!
What years did they do that?
My 46 Schwinn dx has the raised A.S. letters also.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

I love this thread!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 14, 2018)

"barnyguey, post: 953137, member: 28610"I love it!
What years did they do that?
My 46 Schwinn dx has the raised A.S. letters also.[/QUOTE]

not sure-believe its postwar-probably 1946 only thing-seems '46 had some other peculiarities! let's let experts weigh in on these. i'm interested to find out too!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> "barnyguey, post: 953137, member: 28610"I love it!
> What years did they do that?
> My 46 Schwinn dx has the raised A.S. letters also.




not sure-believe its postwar-probably 1946 only thing-seems '46 had some other peculiarities! let's let experts weigh in on these. I'm interested to find out too![/QUOTE]
Pretty interesting,  just like the tapered kick stand.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

That crossbar is great, it looks like a fancy toilet paper roll holder.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, the bar's I have are 26" wide. I think I was wrong about them? The grips are on really good. lol
> I'll try to take them off tomorrow.
> View attachment 901392
> 
> View attachment 901382



Yeah, thanks for the effort Barry, but that is definitely not a Torrington Dixon bar.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, thanks for the effort Barry, but that is definitely not a Torrington Dixon bar.



That's what I thought after looking at them closer. Sorry, I just thought they were the same.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2018)

Not really a part or an accessory, but this silk franchised dealer banner is definitely obscure.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 15, 2018)

Here's a bike lock i acquired recently. Not sure where it attaches but definitely obscure.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 15, 2018)

Semaphore turn signal.  Mounted next to left and right grips. Flick the lever and signal flag pops out. Flag is on steel like a tape measure. Flick lever the other way and flag coils back into plastic housing.
I had these mounted on my Schwinn Hornet  bars years ago until I loaned it to a Storefront for  a display on main street. It was a stupid mistake and when I got bike back right one was missing and bar mount was gone from this one. I dont even know if these were intended for bicycles , but orig mount fit 1" bars perfectly.


----------



## morton (Nov 16, 2018)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's a bike lock i acquired recently. Not sure where it attaches but definitely obscure.View attachment 902027
> 
> View attachment 902028
> 
> ...




One was sold on here some time ago but one of the persons involved is still active....maybe he could help

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sold-nos-1930s-byk-lok-bicycle-lock-in-orig-box-unusual.34879/


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks morton. That's great info.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2018)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's a bike lock i acquired recently. Not sure where it attaches but definitely obscure.View attachment 902027
> 
> View attachment 902028
> 
> ...




Looks to lock a "Stay" or the fork.


----------



## Beek (Nov 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 422733[/QUOTE
> 
> Cool!


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks. I am very proud of this.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> It's a really big watch spring!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seriously !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2018)

I took these off early Moto bike . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

well a few years back we had a 6.9 earthquake at 3:30 am my house was upside down my bed was 180 degrees from its original position it took me 15 minutes unpile and get to the kitchen ...... my kids came over to see if I was ok .... my daughter opened the front door i was on my knees in the front room with a flash light my tv broke everything off the walls and shelves display cases topold ... i yelled stay outside dont come in you’ll step on my most prized possesion the popeye bobber.... if you have onebi would love to see it ..... so i bought every olive oil bobber memory lane had about 15 but she was missing the holy grail ..... popeye.... Larry Busch called me one day said the Puerto Rican guys were at his shop and they brought the only popeye bobber known and he had struck a deal for me $2k yes i am the biggest idiot in the hobby ..... i left work jumped on a plane in SF and flew to detroit and drove to Larrys house .... the next morning when i had it in my hand i felt like i had won the lottery ...... they have strict instructions this goes in the box with me when I die


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 17, 2018)

Solo electric bike horn ..
  look at all the sounds it makes !


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 17, 2018)

Schwinn Apron & Promotional flags


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> View attachment 903103well a few years back we had a 6.9 earthquake at 3:30 am my house was upside down my bed was 180 degrees from its original position it took me 15 minutes unpile and get to the kitchen ...... my kids came over to see if I was ok .... my daughter opened the front door i was on my knees in the front room with a flash light my tv broke everything off the walls and shelves display cases topold ... i yelled stay outside dont come in you’ll step on my most prized possesion the popeye bobber.... if you have onebi would love to see it ..... so i bought every olive oil bobber memory lane had about 15 but she was missing the holy grail ..... popeye.... Larry Busch called me one day said the Puerto Rican guys were at his shop and they brought the only popeye bobber known and he had struck a deal for me $2k yes i am the biggest idiot in the hobby ..... i left work jumped on a plane in SF and flew to detroit and drove to Larrys house .... the next morning when i had it in my hand i felt like i had won the lottery ...... they have strict instructions this goes in the box with me when I die View attachment 903103




Jerry,    Let me know if you need any more.  Catfish


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 1, 2018)

Forgot I had this


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2018)

Stuff I used to have found on the waybackmachine..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 3, 2018)

NOS in box.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 913181
> 
> View attachment 913182



Anyone have the straight version of this stencil clamp for doing the Dx paint scheme? Thanks, Barry


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 913181
> 
> View attachment 913182



What is that?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone have the straight version of this stencil clamp for doing the Dx paint scheme? Thanks, Barry



Ah! That explains that!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> What is that?



I didn't see the question before I posted. lol
Yes, they're for painting a dx or straight bar with the same paint scheme. Pretty cool the way they work. I've seen other photos of this style stencil, but not the one for the top bar. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I didn't see the question before I posted. lol
> Yes, they're for painting a dx or straight bar with the same paint scheme. Pretty cool the way they work. I've seen other photos of this style stencil, but not the one for the top bar. Barry



This one has the number 36 on it. I bet they had a lot of these clamps made up, one or maybe more for each painting boot?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2018)

I wonder if anything I mounted is rare or unusual??


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 23, 2019)

Marty u got my spider eye one ...... why i kept the clean one i never know ....... I told Dan dont ever sell it ....... was the prize of that 37 RMS


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 23, 2019)

Original advertising artwork 
for a Schwinn Prewar Cantilever.
Perhaps the most iconic bicycle frame design ever. 
Pencil, gouache, airbrush, cut and paste media. 
This is a grail item to me. I miraculously found it on eBay years ago. I’m sure Mr. Cyclesmithy Mattei , Mr. Cycling 
Day or an obscure Bay Area investment banker have corresponding Deluxe models of this artwork ?


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 2, 2019)

sm2501 said:


> I'll start off with this Homobile 2 speed shifter set up. I think a one year only item. Heavy and clumsy, but rare and cool!
> 
> View attachment 618639.
> View attachment 618640
> ...


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 2, 2019)

It aint rebalee cheif is playing on that horn its charge and i got that bastard custard!


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 2, 2019)

sm2501 said:


> I'll start off with this Homobile 2 speed shifter set up. I think a one year only item. Heavy and clumsy, but rare and cool!
> 
> View attachment 618639.
> View attachment 618640
> ...







1917-22 Indian with Messinger Auto-Cushion Subperb  No 1 saddle - Rarest seat in Hobby?


----------



## 39zep (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 2, 2019)

Union Cycles pig brooch


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Vintagedad (Mar 3, 2019)

NOS 12 inch little tiger training wheel set with brackets, hardware, box and instructions.  I have a beautiful little tiger to use them on but just haven’t been able to bring my self to mount them. They are only new once!  Mustang horse head glitter Coppertone grips.


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 4, 2019)

The photos are from the original Schwinn dealer info and consumer packet on the introduction of reflectors as part of the bicycle set up.
This would be 1974 ish. Photos are top quality, pro images. I also have the lay  up for the brochure.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 5, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 959177
> 
> View attachment 959178




Really nice Uuuuuuufffff......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 5, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Union Cycles pig brooch
> 
> View attachment 957627




Here is the Union Bicycle


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here is the Union Bicycle
> 
> View attachment 959450
> 
> View attachment 959452



Neat badge! 
What's the story behind the brooch?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 6, 2019)

May have been a bicycle show Union Cycles Manufacturing swag


----------



## JRE (Mar 6, 2019)

Just Picked this Bannana Tank up.


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

OK RARE/OBSCURE- my springfork posted in FOR SALE


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

Even more rare Not 1 but 4 bike shop decal displays:


----------



## Vintagedad (Mar 10, 2019)

Found this seat for sale for a pretty reasonable price and scooped it up as soon as I saw it. Tough to find in this shape! It came off a 66 Stingray.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 10, 2019)

Scarce 1905 Niagra County license tag.
I need to find more of the turn of the century license tags.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 10, 2019)

My most unusual find lately!! The rare and crazy WHAT Crank


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 11, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> My most unusual find lately!! The rare and crazy WHAT CrankView attachment 962146
> View attachment 962147



Nice

         &

Sorprendente.......)))


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2019)

League of American Wheelmen ring.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2019)

I've only seen one other set in the short time I've been collecting bikes


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2019)

Quackenbush 22 cal. bicycle rifle. Pat'd. 1886


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> My most unusual find lately!! The rare and crazy WHAT CrankView attachment 962146
> View attachment 962147




Whaaaaat?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2019)

This was advertised as "Vintage Letterpress Printing Block Our Own Hardware Store Advertising". I had to have it! Ha Ha Ha
It's sure cool! I can't wait to try it out!  Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> This was advertised as "Vintage Letterpress Printing Block Our Own Hardware Store Advertising". I had to have it! Ha Ha Ha
> It's sure cool! I can't wait to try it out!  Barry
> View attachment 964738
> 
> ...



Wonder what kind of ink they used?


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 17, 2019)

NOS Bronco Head handlebar accessory


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2019)

Nothing too obscure about the Schwinn Double Adjustable stem, until you note the Dural quill and expander wedge.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 967384
> 
> View attachment 967385
> 
> ...



Marty is yours scripted like the pic as well?  Not sure I’ve ever seen one scripted like that.  Cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Marty is yours scripted like the pic as well?  Not sure I’ve ever seen one scripted like that.  Cool!





No script on that part.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 22, 2019)

I got the brass "Our Own Hardware" letter press stamp today. I thought it would look good in a photo with the Unisco brass stamp. I flipped the second photo for better reading, but now I can't read the badge.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 22, 2019)

Some goodies I've accumulated over the years.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

Zippo made tape measure from  the "The Original" Guaranty Cycle Company.



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2019)

Cleveland Welding Company,
“Bellows Stem”


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2019)

A little more bike jewely from Cleveland, Ohio.




Ohh la la!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 18, 2019)

Speedometers and Cyclometers


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2019)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 982719
> 
> Speedometers and Cyclometers



Hey  Mark, it's Barry Gray. We spoke about the book I'm working on. Cool photo! How are you?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 18, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Hey  Mark, it's Barry Gray. We spoke about the book I'm working on. Cool photo! How are you?



Hi Barry, have started a new thread in General Discussions about old bikes regarding our conversation. Mark.


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 18, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> allows you to put a caliper brake on the rear frame curved fender bridge



We had several of these at the last shop I worked at and no one knew what they were. By the time I found out what they were for, I had quit and moved on. When I went back to liberate them, they were gone.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 18, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> We had several of these at the last shop I worked at and no one knew what they were. By the time I found out what they were for, I had quit and moved on. When I went back to liberate them, they were gone.



And now people want $50 for one


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok, here’s an obscure one.
It’s a 1919 New Departure, desk top cigarette lighter, made to look like a World War I tank.

































I sure wish these things could talk, because I’d love to know which bicycle company executive had this beauty sitting on his desk.
I can just picture, Ignaz sparking a light for his cigar after another long day at the office. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2019)

Huffman, “Putter Stems” Dayton and Firestone specific.
Tiger Woods has got nothing on these beauties.


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2019)

The 1938 Musselman two speed,
 “Jockey Shifter.”


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2019)

Original vs Memorex.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)

Original 1935 Bluebird grips with rubber spring.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)

NOS Bluebird speedo drive.


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2019)

With the original tissue paper!
That’s crazy!
Nice preservation!
Like the rubber spring grips too!
I’m sure, those are the reason, that most of my original grips were found broke in half.
They probably worked well until about the last half of 1939, and then one by one, snap crack, gone.


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2019)

The aluminum, Delta front load,
“Torpedo Light”


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2019)

The 1938 Schwinn, rear wheel expander brake hub.


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2019)

Seiss Trio light kit, with clear and red glass fluted lenses.


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2019)

Magna Products, front bumper.


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2019)

Bike-O-Nitials & Persons Majestic Reflector.


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2019)

The Wald #5 Tomahawk Stem.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 8, 2019)

Here’s yet another lighter...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 39zep (May 9, 2019)

NOS Whizzer 700 Motor


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Thinking these are fairly rare. Schwinn cyclone tires. Matching date codes. Maybe 1940 only?


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 16, 2019)

My first Early brake.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ace (Jun 2, 2020)

Floating handle bars. Both have the same patent number


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 2, 2020)

ace said:


> Floating handle bars. Both have the same patent number View attachment 1204444
> 
> View attachment 1204447
> 
> ...




Wow ! 
Can you tell us more
or you 
will have to delete us ?


----------



## ace (Jun 3, 2020)

Patented in 1948 i think. Wisconsin inventor. Don't know if any others exist? Spring loaded and a blast to ride with.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2022)




----------

